# Arca-Swiss Monoball Z1 sp vs Really Right Stuff BH 55 Pro



## antonioleandro (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi,

I currently own a Manfrotto 055CXPro3 carbon fiber tripod with the Manfrotto 410 Junior Geared Head and the Manfrotto 496 RC2 ball head. While I am satisfied with the tripod legs and the geared head, I am extremelly dissatisfied with the ball head, because it can´t hold itself where I place it. The lens always points down when I turn the knob to tighten the head and let the camera go off my hand.

I am planning to buy a new ball head (and new Gitzo tripod legs in the future). So far, I have narrowed my options to two ball heads: Arca-Swiss Monoball Z1 sp and Really Right Stuff BH 55 Pro.

Which of these ball heads would you choose and why? My heaviest kit is Canon EOS 7D mark II with 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II and Canon Extender 2x EF. (2lb + 3.28lb + 0.71lb = 5.99lb / 0.910kg + 1.49kg + 0.325kg = 2.725kg), but I am planning to add a Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L and a Canon EF 100-400mm f/4-5.6L IS II to my kit. I shoot mainly landscapes and architecture.

Thanks,
Antonio


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 8, 2015)

Monoball Z1 or RRS BH-40 would do fine. If you get the Z1, ID still use an RRS clamp.


----------



## Zeidora (Mar 8, 2015)

I recently changed from the Arca to the BH55. The BH55 is much lower, so if you do low level photography with legs all the way spread out, the BH55 has a significant advantage. The Arca also had (2004 vintage, not sure that is fixed) a tendency to freeze, and the friction adjustment gave out on mine. I haven't had the BH55 for that long, so cannot comment on durability. The one often cited advantage of the Arca is the progressive friction with tilt. I think this is too much emphasis on too little practical importance. For smaller set-ups, it is too little change, for the big guns, you balance it on the ball head. I also shoot 4x5" (Arca classic compact) and there, too, you balance the set-up on the head before you tilt up or down (assuming you don't use rise/fall).

My vote goes to BH55. Whether a smaller head will do, that is up to you. I like to be err on the side of too large. I don't know whether you also think about heavier gear down the road, and tripod/head does not go obsolete.

Re legs, I switched from Gitzo 12xx and 13xx CF legs to a RRS TVS-34L, and am very pleased. I like that the plate is firmly secured onto the legs (no column of any sort). The 12xx legs [the very first CF tripod on the market, purchased in about 1998] with Linhof Profi II are still good for light travel and light cameras, but mainly spends time in the closet. Not sure what to do with the 13xx legs. Still hanging on to them. The plates on several Gitzo columns became detached and I had to epoxy them back together. 

I assume you will get an Arca-style QR. The RRS quick clamp only works with RRS Arca-plates. If you use Arca-style plates from other vendors (or an Arca camera), you have to get the screw version. RRS has some package deals for legs-BH55-QR.


----------



## John (Mar 8, 2015)

i own 2 monoball z1's by arca swiss and love them. i use one of them when i shoot off a monopod with a 1D-X outfitted with a 400mm canon 2.8L lens and do so with no problems. that's a good bit of weight and i don't ever worry about it falling off or even moving around. i use the other Z-1 on my tripod with my 5d mk3 and a variety of lenses. the Z-1 has been rock solid for me and holds whatever position i put it in without slippage. i don't have the RRS BH 55 ballhead but i do own a lot of RRS stuff and i love all of it. i really don't think that you could go wrong with either of these ballheads. i have 2 brackets that i bought from RRS to attach my cameras to the arca-swiss plates..

i use a quick release with the arca swiss plate that i use with smaller lenses like my 70-200. i use the screw plate with my 400mm lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 8, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> I assume you will get an Arca-style QR. The RRS quick clamp only works with RRS Arca-plates. If you use Arca-style plates from other vendors (or an Arca camera), you have to get the screw version.



My RRS lever clamps work with plates from Kirk, Wimberley, Hejnar, etc.


----------



## antonioleandro (Mar 8, 2015)

Neuroanatomist, Zeidora and John,

Thank you!


----------



## d (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Antonio,

I recently went through the same decision making process as yourself, and ended up purchasing the BH55 instead of the Z1. I like that the BH55 was a little shorter, and had read a few reviews about the Z1 lockups.

Really happy with it so far. The biggest setup I have is a 1DX with a 70-200 2.8 IS, and it handles this with ease.

Good luck on your choice!


----------



## NancyP (Mar 9, 2015)

Either will be more than sufficient to hold whatever you throw at it. The Arcas were designed with studio monorails in mind. A mere SLR is nothing. I am a happy user of Arca-Swiss brand Z1 and p0 heads. I have heard many many people praise their BH55.


----------

